# New UWR page!



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2010)

Here 

Still no where near completed.

Oh and sorry if this is in the wrong forum, not sure which it should be in...

Updates: 1/5/10 - Added a cubing related pic instead of a forest.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 1, 2010)

If this is yours, then I have to say:
Good idea! I'd love to see this working 

The design should be a little more cubing-stylish though ^^


----------



## Kirjava (May 1, 2010)

That looks terrible.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2010)

Yes said:


> If this is yours, then I have to say:
> Good idea! I'd love to see this working
> 
> The design should be a little more cubing-stylish though ^^



Yes it is mine, it will be more cubing related once its finished though. Thanks 



Kirjava said:


> That looks terrible.



Lol, how did I know someone like you would say something like that...


----------



## kinch2002 (May 1, 2010)

Has everyone given up on taking over the old website then? There was nothing wrong with that one (apart from that it was abandoned)


----------



## Athefre (May 1, 2010)

Do I get to cube in a perfect autumn forest like in the picture?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Has everyone given up on taking over the old website then? There was nothing wrong with that one (apart from that it was abandoned)



Yeah, its never updated anymore. Last time I think was 20th may last year, so nearly a year ago.


----------



## Anthony (May 1, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > That looks terrible.
> ...



Maybe because it looks terrible? >_>

But yeah, if you can get it up to date, great.


----------



## koreancuber (May 1, 2010)

Is this a joke?


----------



## ianini (May 1, 2010)

What's wrong with the old page?


----------



## Anthony (May 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Is this a joke?



No, the joke is below.



ianini said:


> What's wrong with the old page?


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2010)

I think its that there's no need for a new one, just a revamped old one.


----------



## Carrot (May 1, 2010)

It looks fail... big fail -.-' I just had to say that 

I hope you will make it MUCH BETTER!!! the design is not even cubing related (it actually just looks like a template )


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 1, 2010)

While I admire your attempts to contribute to the community, I think this would need a lot of work. There is nothing wrong with the old site (as far as I'm aware, apologies if this is not the case) other than the fact that it's outdated, so perhaps making an entire new site is a bit drastic... Also yeah, the picture lol, but good for you for doing something potentially constructive.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 1, 2010)

I don't know how to post UWR's on WCA website. When I try, I have no idea what to do. Help me!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I don't know how to post *UWR*'s on *WCA* website. When I try, I have no idea what to do. Help me!



:|


----------



## James Ludlow (May 1, 2010)

Hat's off, Ben.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2010)

Odder said:


> It looks fail... big fail -.-' I just had to say that
> 
> I hope you will make it MUCH BETTER!!! the design is not even cubing related (*it actually just looks like a template* )



It is


----------



## kinch2002 (May 1, 2010)

Basically thanks for trying to get this going again, but could you possibly ask just to take over the old UWR page seeing as the basics are all there already?


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Has everyone given up on taking over the old website then?



Not given up, but it did get out of the focus. Maybe we can get it running again and keep the break under a year.


----------



## Logan (May 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how to post *UWR*'s on *WCA* website. When I try, I have no idea what to do. Help me!
> ...


This.

The WCA is for official times, at official competitions.
http://speedcubing.com/ is/was for UWR (unofficial World Records)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a joke?
> ...



Win post


----------



## guitardude7241 (May 1, 2010)

get to working on the times, and if you actually finish that, hats off


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2010)

Do eet on the wiki I say.


----------



## Edam (May 2, 2010)

http://speedcubing.com/results/events.php I still really like this layout, anyway you could use it ben?


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2010)

Edam said:


> http://speedcubing.com/results/events.php I still really like this layout, anyway you could use it ben?



Adding on to that, put in all the previous UWR's so people will actually submit times.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > http://speedcubing.com/results/events.php I still really like this layout, anyway you could use it ben?
> ...



Er... I will try to get it similar to that layout, if I can find out how to.

I will put in the top 50 of all unofficial events, top 120 for all official events, but 200 for 3x3 (and averages)


----------



## mrCage (May 2, 2010)

I'd prefer to see the old list up and running again. Or perhaps even better with query/filtering options like for owr's 

Then again, with so many competitions i guess it would have less interest ...

Per


----------



## Edam (May 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Edam said:
> ...



Stefans probably the best person to ask about it, as far as i know he helped design the original.


----------



## Edam (May 2, 2010)

mrCage said:


> ... Or perhaps even better with query/filtering options like for owr's
> 
> 
> Per



Like the link i gave?  

Double post. My bad


----------



## Muesli (May 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Do eet on the wiki I say.



***This


----------



## Kirjava (May 2, 2010)

Wiki is a great idea.


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

The wiki is a great idea. You could make a new subdirectory (like UWR/4x4, UWR/3x3, etc) and because the wiki has sortable tables it's very easy to deal with the information. You don't have to sort anything yourself, just let people add in records or whatever. You can even have multiple lists on one page - for instance, single, avg5, avg12, avg100 could all be separate columns, and then you could look at the records of any one with a single click, and also keep everyone's records together in one place.


----------



## riffz (May 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> The wiki is a great idea. You could make a new subdirectory (like UWR/4x4, UWR/3x3, etc) and because the wiki has sortable tables it's very easy to deal with the information. You don't have to sort anything yourself, just let people add in records or whatever. You can even have multiple lists on one page - for instance, single, avg5, avg12, avg100 could all be separate columns, and then you could look at the records of any one with a single click, and also keep everyone's records together in one place.



this.


----------



## Neo63 (May 2, 2010)

riffz said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > The wiki is a great idea. You could make a new subdirectory (like UWR/4x4, UWR/3x3, etc) and because the wiki has sortable tables it's very easy to deal with the information. You don't have to sort anything yourself, just let people add in records or whatever. You can even have multiple lists on one page - for instance, single, avg5, avg12, avg100 could all be separate columns, and then you could look at the records of any one with a single click, and also keep everyone's records together in one place.
> ...



this.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 2, 2010)

Shouldn't all of the old records be imported into the new site?


----------



## IamWEB (May 2, 2010)

Would it just be the UWR, or would we show the top rankings like on speedcubing.com? I'd like to see ranks, it's overall better imo.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Would it just be the UWR, or would we show the top rankings like on speedcubing.com? I'd like to see ranks, it's overall better imo.



Ranks 

So it should be just like speedcubing but with a different layout, and not dead.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Shouldn't all of the old records be imported into the new site?



I'm working on it


----------



## IamWEB (May 2, 2010)

Well personally I still say go for the wiki, but you can still help out as much you want and we'll know you contributed.


----------



## Joël (May 2, 2010)

I like the idea of a new UWR page... Don't like the idea of a wiki though.

It should be a proper site where people can register, post or update records, and mods validating the records.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 2, 2010)

I agree with Joel. 

I think we should have a layout almost exact to the Official Rankings page. It would obviously say Unofficial World Records or something along those lines at the top of the page. The big differences would be the color of the names/bars/titles and a different logo.

or just get the old one back up and running ...


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

My AUWR was similar layout and stuff, but people stopped submitting and I got lazy.


----------



## oskarasbrink (May 2, 2010)

Wiki is a great idea!


and for Ben: why top 120? seems kind of odd...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> Wiki is a great idea!
> 
> 
> and for Ben: why top 120? seems kind of odd...



I dont really like the idea of the wiki (dunno why ), top 120: idk, just a random number that came into my head 

off topic: awesome avatar


----------



## Carrot (May 2, 2010)

Joël said:


> I like the idea of a new UWR page... Don't like the idea of a wiki though.
> 
> It should be a proper site where people can register, post or update records, and mods validating the records.



The danish and swedish unofficial rank-lists  (http://cubing.oeko-veg.dk/ and http://www.apelgam.se/Rubik/ranking/)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 2, 2010)

Odder said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea of a new UWR page... Don't like the idea of a wiki though.
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking. Why don't we make something like that? 

By 'we' I mean someone who knows how to and is willing to do it


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get the rankings column to change automatically when a new time is added? Seems a bit of a pain to manually change 200 numbers if someone beat the 3x3 UWR...


----------



## Gunnar (May 2, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Joël said:
> ...



Yeah, I'd like to see this kind of solution too. I've constructed the swedish and danish ranking sites, and I think they work well. The cuber creates an account and can log in and post his/her times in the personal pages. The results are stored in a database and you can view either all times for an event or all of a single user's times. The front page displays the latest updates.


----------



## Carrot (May 2, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



Sure, but I managed to construct a little shoutbox and you didn't  (Just had to say that xD)


----------



## oskarasbrink (May 2, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



yes, something like the swedish and danish sites would be really good.


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



I like those sites a lot, although I can't understand what the menus and stuff mean. Could you setup something like that for a world UWR ranking, possibly only showing a max of 100 results at a time?


----------



## Gunnar (May 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...



Sure, I'll try to make a UWR version tomorrow. The language switch isn't hard since I've defined menu items and headers in a text file.


----------



## Carrot (May 2, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Gunnar said:
> ...





My text file is better than your text file! =D


----------



## Neo63 (May 3, 2010)

Just remembered this

http://www.speedcubing.com/results/index.php


----------



## Ranzha (May 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Just remembered this
> 
> http://www.speedcubing.com/results/index.php



Where's the Team BLD category?


----------



## Stefan (May 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Has everyone given up on taking over the old website then?
> ...



Forget the "maybe". I'm on it with Ron, udating and adding much functionality, it'll be really good. Intend to be done by Thursday.


----------



## Toad (May 3, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Yay for Stefan <3


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



How is it coming along?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2010)

wont be doing anything on the site for 2-3 weeks


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Does anyone know how to get the rankings column to change automatically when a new time is added? Seems a bit of a pain to manually change 200 numbers if someone beat the 3x3 UWR...



MySql? Unless im reading this wrong, couldnt you have a php script automatically place the time where it needs to be in the DB, then just draw the table with the info in it?


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> wont be doing anything on the site for 2-3 weeks



Stefan just said he was going to change and update the previous UWR page, so I wouldn't bother if I were you.


----------



## Stefan (May 7, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the "maybe". I'm on it with Ron, udating and adding much functionality, it'll be really good. Intend to be done by Thursday.
> ...



I'm working on it and making good progress, though yeah, not quite as fast as I wanted. I'm porting the old data to a proper database, which it wasn't before, and properly analyzing the data and correcting errors presents a bigger challenge than I had thought. Not really hard, just cumbersome. But it'll be ready soon.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 18, 2010)

Last Update: 2009-05-21
Today: 2010-05-18

Getting closer.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 21, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but today marks the 1 year anniversery of the last updated Unofficial World Record.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2010)

Little update: It's not quite ready to show, but I'm about done gathering/correcting/merging/converting the old data into the new database, which was more work than I had thought because of irregularities (and because it's a lot of data). And I'm a slacker, though I also did have some other important stuff to do. I'll be in California for a week now, have a job interview there (getting to this point was one of the things that kept me busy). When this is done and I'm back, the UWRs will have top priority. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## joey (Jun 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> *I'll be in California for a week now, have a job interview there (getting to this point was one of the things that kept me busy).*


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 28, 2010)

BUMP!!!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2010)

speedcubing.com/


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 28, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> speedcubing.com/



What was the point of this post?


----------



## Toad (Jul 28, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > speedcubing.com/
> ...



Postcount+1 tbh.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 29, 2010)

> *Speedcubing.com Unofficial World Records*



UWR website.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 29, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> > *Speedcubing.com Unofficial World Records*
> 
> 
> 
> UWR website.



Learn to read.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 1, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> BUMP!!!



I know, sorry. I just have a huge mental block, being somewhat scared to undertake big important things, instead doing small stupid stuff. I'll leave for US Nationals tomorrow, when I'm back I'll have someone help me, and I'll give frequent status updates for this and my other cube projects.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I know, sorry. I just have a huge mental block, being somewhat scared to undertake big important things, instead doing small stupid stuff. I'll leave for US Nationals tomorrow, when I'm back I'll have someone help me, and I'll give frequent status updates for this and my other cube projects.



Status Update?
lol


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 19, 2010)

No offense to anyone but I think the V8 will be released before a UWR site comes up. I am on a 2 week vacation and have simply nothing to do, so I am planning to make a clone of the WCA website with some minor adjustments.

1. The table for competitions will not be required as we are submitting personal times and there is no competition 
2. Allow users to add a Event Type and the format.
3. The Event Type and the formats get approved as we do not want to see events like 7x7x7 Average of 10000
4. Allow individuals to post times along with proof which can be moderated by a group of people.
5. I don't think real time update is an option as the load on the server would be enormous (and I am thinking of a free hosting site), what can be done is a manual update every say 2 days wherein I can generate all the selections that can possibly be made on my Home PC and then place those static HTML files on the web server.

I will have a demo running by EOD tomorrow.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 21, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> No offense to anyone but I think the V8 will be released before a UWR site comes up.



No way.

Sorry again it's taking so long. But at least I prepared a little preview now. I have more than that, but it's under development (mainly working on the data now). Anyway, the preview already has what I consider the two main new features: summary views and user views. There are of course still the old lists, for example 5x5x5 onehanded single.

The new summary views show top records of different such lists that have something in common (puzzle/category/type). For example:
3x3x3 average records
blindsolving single records
single records
3x3x3 records
Navigate around with the choices at the top and the links in the tables.

The new user views show the records of one user. Simple list in this preview, this will of course become a lot more structured and pretty.
http://stefan-pochmann.info/uwr2/?usr=426
http://stefan-pochmann.info/uwr2/?usr=666

If Ron wants, we can keep the old top menu and its group pages, possibly enhancing them with records. Gotta talk with Ron about that and other stuff.

The entry page, where no puzzle/category/type is selected yet, also contains some information:
http://stefan-pochmann.info/uwr2/


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 21, 2010)

Noice


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 21, 2010)

Could you have it so that once you select a puzzle from the drop-down, the second menu would then change, so that only suitable categories could be clicked on. For example, I can still try to view the gigaminx 'executing all PLLs' average of 100 records, even though they clearly don't exist.

Awesome that they'll finally be going again soon


----------



## Stefan (Dec 21, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Could you have it so that once you select a puzzle from the drop-down, the second menu would then change, so that only suitable categories could be clicked on. For example, I can still try to view the gigaminx 'executing all PLLs' average of 100 records, even though they clearly don't exist.



Problem is, you might want to break out, go to a view where you need two or three changes. And if I take away routes, you might not get there so easily. But I might mark the options somehow so you can see which lead to non-empty sets. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 21, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Could you have it so that once you select a puzzle from the drop-down, the second menu would then change, so that only suitable categories could be clicked on. For example, I can still try to view the gigaminx 'executing all PLLs' average of 100 records, even though they clearly don't exist.
> 
> Awesome that they'll finally be going again soon



But what if you want to be the first person to attempt? Maybe Balint or someone wants to do a PLL time attack x100 on megaminx.


----------

